# Self-tanner not working on my face



## sarahk816 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been using self-tanners for years and all different brands.  I used Estee Lauder's self tanner for the face for awhile and after awhile it started to lose its effectiveness.  I'm now trying a self-tanner from Aveda and finding the same results.  Does anyone know a self-tanner wouldn't work as well on my face?


----------



## anita22 (Mar 20, 2009)

I use self-tanner on my face as well. The only reasons I can think of why it wouldn't work are:

- It's past its expiry date
- If you aren't letting the self tanner dry off long enough before doing other things (eg going to bed) then it may be rubbing off before it has a chance to sink into the skin
- If you are applying other products on your face as well it may dilute the self-tanning ingredients

I usually find that self tanner fades extremely fast on my face. I usually apply a light self-tanning moisturiser on my body once a week, which is enough to keep me a healthy colour, but for the face I have to apply self-tanner every second night to keep my face the same colour. I do have very oily skin and exfoliate frequently so that may be why; I also use sunscreen religiously on my face so it's a lot paler than the rest of me.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 20, 2009)

What form of self tanner are you using? Gel? Lotion? Foam? Gradual?

First off I'd try using a darker tanner than your current one. That could solve the problem right there. After that, I'd try other formulations. If this happens when you use a gel, try a lotion etc.

Most people find that self tanner fades quickly on the face. So like anita22, they have to reapply more frequently than with the body. Perhaps even more often if you use lots of exfoliating products, including manual exfoliation (scrubs or face brushes) or chemical like AHA, BHA etc.

Personally, I use a lot of BHA products and find that it doesn't fade my facial tan that much faster than normal, but faster nonetheless. So when I use self tanners, I would apply on my body 2 times a week for maintenance, but about 4 times a week on the face.

Anyhow, anita22 had great advice. If you don't wait long enough for the tanner to dry and/or develop before touching your face or going to bed, it can rub off. Or if you use other products at the same time, it can dilute it. For example, I wouldn't really recommend applying self tanner on the face and following up with makeup. In my experience it's never boded well.

Oh and make sure to exfoliate before applying, but you probably already know this lol. Sometimes it's easy to forget!

anyway hth


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

I self tan on my face. 

First you need to exfoliate good so it will absorb better and last longer.

I use Bare Minerals Faux Tan on my face and body and get that browned tanned..after 2 days it's a nice deep tan. I love it. It doesn't break me out at all. 22.00 and found at Ulta.

I'm so mad Exuviance dced these but the sunless tanning facial pads were my fave..i still have a couple of boxes left..they really left a nice tan and firmed the skin too.


----------



## gnatelee (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear Sarahk,

  I am 59 years old and have been 'using' self-tanners since they first came out on the market.  Any self tanner will work on my body, arms, chest, legs, et al. However, there is not a one that works well on my face.  I have always wondered why this has been happening to me and none of the replies to your query would make any difference to me if I used those techniques, tips or tricks.  I know the folks are trying to help, but I worked for Lancome, Estee Lauder, Christian Dior and several other higher end cosmetic lines and none of those self tanners even when made 'especially' for the face have worked for me.

  My Father built in ground shot gunite swimming pools and we had a large pool that he built in our back yard.  My Mother used to tell me that we were in that pool from age 18 months on up until I can remember for the majority of the day.  I know that my face was burned each year and peeled at least once usually more than that during the Season.

  I wondered if my 'melatonin' in my face had 'reacted' so many times, that as I have gotten older, it simply is not stimulated by a self tanner.  Now, this is only a theory, and could be a bunch of 'hooey', but I shall continue on my quest to find out the answer to this question.  The self tanners as well as the facial self tanners do absolutely nothing to impart color to my face.

  Good Luck to Us All!


----------

